# Soki's Art shop! (full)



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

I am offering art in exchange for my Dream Villagers*!
 I HAVE ACHIVED ALL MY DREAMIES. DANKIEDESUYO. Will be offering art for TBT or in game bells now.

A little about me. I started playing ACNL (June 23, 2014) and this is the first time I've open a shop for game stuff, 
but have open online community art shops before like gaiaonline.​



> I also accept RLC  (real life commissions), More styles offered there~ PM me!



*What I am offering to draw.*

*1 or 2 subject matter* [Original Character/Mayor/Villager]
*price doubles with couples*

( 1 | 2 ) [ head/bust shot, nonchibi ] 14Otbt / 5M
( 1 | 2 ) [ full body, chibi ] 2OOtbt /1OM

(note: i will be a bit inconsistent with my styles.)
*How the transaction works / The Process.*

1. Check slots if open
2. Fill and submit order form *please
3. I will private message the finished _watermarked_ commission.
4. Pay me bells or tbt.
5. I will send (via PM) you the un-watermarked commission.*Order Form:*

Type of drawing: (head/bust? or chibi?)
Offering: (#tbt? / #Bells? )
Reference Pictures: 
Other info: (expressions? / pose? / give artistic freedom?)*Slots:*

1. Noodles_ ( x )
2. Chibi.Hoshi
3. chibi.hoshi



Spoiler: Completed Art (last recent 5)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

wow, i really love your art for the villager offers. sadly, i dont have any of them. ): good luck! <3 id really love to commission you someday, just looked through your DA and your art is superb *u* really love the piece titled "oni" ahh,,


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wow, i really love your art for the villager offers. sadly, i dont have any of them. ): good luck! <3 id really love to commission you someday, just looked through your DA and your art is superb *u* really love the piece titled "oni" ahh,,



omgosh. Thank you for the kind reply! Im flattered you like my art ;u ; & i'll be waiting haha o vo <3
oh man i had to look back at what was "oni". ah yea that took forever to draw /sweat


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

soki said:


> omgosh. Thank you for the kind reply! Im flattered you like my art ;u ; & i'll be waiting haha o vo <3
> oh man i had to look back at what was "oni". ah yea that took forever to draw /sweat



you are absolutely welcome ;v;
MHMHHMHmhm,,, actually, a question, are these the chibis we'd get with cash? http://sokchinduh.deviantart.com/art/Lifen-427691865 
and can there be two in a picture? o: or is that strictly for your gaia friendos? cause i really love that style lmfao sobbing...


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you are absolutely welcome ;v;
> MHMHHMHmhm,,, actually, a question, are these the chibis we'd get with cash? http://sokchinduh.deviantart.com/art/Lifen-427691865
> and can there be two in a picture? o: or is that strictly for your gaia friendos? cause i really love that style lmfao sobbing...


Well I didn't do that cash it was commissh through gaia, but ill be willing to do it for cash if that is what you want? Message me on DA if you are interested.


----------



## mob (Jun 26, 2014)

Offering: Bells [maybe Renee if I can get a move date on her.. . ]
Reference Pictures: [x]
Other info: artistic freedom


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

yayyy thankeeee <333 and good luck getting your dreamies bb C:


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Offering: Bells [maybe Renee if I can get a move date on her.. . ]
> Reference Pictures: [x]
> Other info: artistic freedom


omg i can wait for Renee! but i won't start till i get a date. o3 o



Shirohibiki said:


> yayyy thankeeee <333 and good luck getting your dreamies bb C:


NP! & thank you bb


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 26, 2014)

Offering: Bells (is 3 million too little....??? Just say how much you want maybe?)
Reference Pictures: [here]
Other info: Artistic freedom


----------



## mob (Jun 26, 2014)

could i just pay in bells then? ;o;


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

gamzee said:


> could i just pay in bells then? ;o;



wait what? i said i CAN wait.
Unless you can't wait XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Offering: Bells (is 3 million too little....??? Just say how much you want maybe?)
> Reference Pictures: [here]
> Other info: Artistic freedom



For 5m ? Srry i didn't add a price i forgot ehee /slapsmyface


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes that would be great haha. I'm horrible at offering prices~


----------



## Byebi (Jun 26, 2014)

A god has descended upon us !!!

I wish I didn't reset so that I could give you gladys from my old town-- gah. Your stuff is great.


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't have any of these villagers. Would it be okay if I set up a trade through TBT or Reddit and made you out as the recipient? I just really adore your art, and it would kill me if I missed out. :c


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Yes that would be great haha. I'm horrible at offering prices~


Alright cool : )




BibiBurger said:


> A god has descended upon us !!!
> 
> I wish I didn't reset so that I could give you gladys from my old town-- gah. Your stuff is great.


PUGAHA whatgod 
&OH NO ; A ; dang i'm sad. Thanks for sharing /sob



Alice said:


> I don't have any of these villagers. Would it be okay if I set up a trade through TBT or Reddit and made you out as the recipient? I just really adore your art, and it would kill me if I missed out. :c



whastup, I have no clue what i can do with TBT. ou o? and Reddit?


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh no, I mean find the villagers through the trading boards/sub reddit. I'll pay for them and ask them to give the villager to you.


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh no, I mean find the villagers through the trading boards/sub reddit. I'll pay for them and ask them to give the villager to you.


OHH? I mean if they are willing to give them to me. Cuz i know some ppl would be like no it has to be first person not the 3rd party. but yea sure if you get someone *A*


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2014)

soki said:


> OHH? I mean if they are willing to give them to me. Cuz i know some ppl would be like no it has to be first person not the 3rd party. but yea sure if you get someone *A*



I've had terrible luck with getting slots lately. ;-; I doubt I'll be able to find time find them before the slots are filled up with graduation stuff tomorrow and my birthday coming up on saturday. But, that's ok!

Your art is wonderful and I'll have to say congratulations to anyone who gets a slot.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> I've had terrible luck with getting slots lately. ;-; I doubt I'll be able to find time find them before the slots are filled up with graduation stuff tomorrow and my birthday coming up on saturday. But, that's ok!
> 
> Your art is wonderful and I'll have to say congratulations to anyone who gets a slot.


oH  Ill send you good luck voojo vibes /sends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BUT congrats on graduating and HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! woo : D


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> oH  Ill send you good luck voojo vibes /sends
> BUT congrats on graduating and HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! woo : D



Oh, I didn't graduate. My sister did. We're holding a big shindig for her and we're doing some serious cleaning.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh, I didn't graduate. My sister did. We're holding a big shindig for her and we're doing some serious cleaning.



oh snap that was quick response. i edit an image in lul.
OH congrats to her then :3 
n ew cleaning.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

I got Gladys to ping me~!

Will fill out the order form just as soon as I get my mayor references together and uploaded, but I just wanted to post about Gladys first. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Offering: (Villager? / Bells? )* 
Gladys!

*Reference Pictures: *






http://xanarcah.tumblr.com/post/90033688597/amayaai-newleaf-pthhpth-patterns-rainbow

*Other info: (expressions? / pose? / give artistic freedom?)* 
Cute expression/pose, please. 



Also, I know the transaction process says the villager will be transferred after the commission is finished, but would it be possible for me to transfer her before drawing begins? o: I'd love to be able to send her off to her new home and am not in any big rush to have art finished.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> I got Gladys to ping me~!
> 
> Will fill out the order form just as soon as I get my mayor references together and uploaded, but I just wanted to post about Gladys first. xD;
> 
> ...


okay! you can transfer her before drawing begins. i only said that because if you have trust issues and you wanna see i've done the art first but yea  Let me know when are you getting on, i live PST time.


----------



## narae (Jun 27, 2014)

I love you.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

narae said:


> I love you.



hey abby booboo


----------



## narae (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> hey abby booboo


I... I love you. /dies


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

narae said:


> I... I love you. /dies



I <3 u too


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

you good


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Pom said:


> you good



you nice


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

o v o


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

Still looking for Renee or Agnes. ;-; I'm having trouble.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Diana is moving out soon too, and I gotta give her away.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> Still looking for Renee or Agnes. ;-; I'm having trouble.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Diana is moving out soon too, and I gotta give her away.



aww i'm having trouble too, i find my dreamies n they get adopted quick lol...


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I could get Gladys, but she's taken. I also see you want Flurry. I could get Flurry.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> I think I could get Gladys, but she's taken. I also see you want Flurry. I could get Flurry.



woo /cross my fingers


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

is that a yes?


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> is that a yes?



yes. that was a yes.


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> yes. that was a yes.



Okay! I'll try my best. Bidding on flurry now.  Stay tuned.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Alice!!


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> Thank you Alice!!



Oh no, eye roll! Sorry, I'm a just a little bit excited.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> okay! you can transfer her before drawing begins. i only said that because if you have trust issues and you wanna see i've done the art first but yea  Let me know when are you getting on, i live PST time.



Excellent! 

Sorry I'm back online so late. Work was ridiculous, and then my parents were over visiting and having dinner. o: 

I am totally fine with you taking Gladys first and then arting later.  I don't want you feeling forced to focus because there's an impending villager adoption hanging over your head. 

PST is also my timezone. I'll be on for another couple hours, if you're free~


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Sorry I'm back online so late. Work was ridiculous, and then my parents were over visiting and having dinner. o:
> 
> ...



no worries. i'm in PST too and free right now


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> no worries. i'm in PST too and free right now



I'll start TTing Gladys into boxes for you. : D Should be ready in about 10 minutes or so. I've got your FC added already~

She should be 100% original, if you care about that. Unless she sold something in Retail without me noticing. .-.

(Sorry about my mess of a town. I was doing some TTing to get weeds to spawn so I could help my friend get her Weeding Badge.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gladys is all boxed up and the gates of Edolas are open, so feel free to come on over as soon as you're ready! : D


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> I'll start TTing Gladys into boxes for you. : D Should be ready in about 10 minutes or so. I've got your FC added already~
> 
> She should be 100% original, if you care about that. Unless she sold something in Retail without me noticing. .-.
> 
> (Sorry about my mess of a town. I was doing some TTing to get weeds to spawn so I could help my friend get her Weeding Badge.)



like i care of the mess haha. my town doesn't have anything really. i started... 4 days now? Its fine if she aint original


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> like i care of the mess haha. my town doesn't have anything really. i started... 4 days now? Its fine if she aint original



Super coincidence, I started this town 4 days ago, too, on the 23rd. o: It's my resetting town.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> Super coincidence, I started this town 4 days ago, too, on the 23rd. o: It's my resetting town.



oH? nice. this is my actual town LOL. and new to the game (first AC played)


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> oH? nice. this is my actual town LOL. and new to the game (first AC played)



Well, welcome to the world of Animal Crossing, then! It's a pretty addictive game; I have three towns. .-.

Also, in case you missed it a few posts up,


Xanarcah said:


> Gladys is all boxed up and the gates of Edolas are open, so feel free to come on over as soon as you're ready! : D


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

OH i missed it LOL i'm coming over!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Well, welcome to the world of Animal Crossing, then! It's a pretty addictive game; I have three towns. .-.
> 
> Also, in case you missed it a few posts up,



HAHA oh boyy 3 towns. i see that in your sig.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 27, 2014)

soki said:


> OH i missed it LOL i'm coming over!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for coming, I hope you enjoy having Gladys in your town.  

Yeah, having three towns is pretty fun. Magnolia is my main town, I've had it for just over a year now. The mayor I gave you references for is Xan, the mayor of Magnolia. 

I'll try to keep and eye on the art thread, but feel free to send me a PM/VM if you need anything.  I'm usually online after work around 5:30PM PST, and mostly mornings on days I'm not working.


----------



## soki (Jun 27, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks for coming, I hope you enjoy having Gladys in your town.
> 
> Yeah, having three towns is pretty fun. Magnolia is my main town, I've had it for just over a year now. The mayor I gave you references for is Xan, the mayor of Magnolia.
> 
> I'll try to keep and eye on the art thread, but feel free to send me a PM/VM if you need anything.  I'm usually online after work around 5:30PM PST, and mostly mornings on days I'm not working.



haha i bet. I should catch up on Fairy tail I'm behind on the readings.
Aw thank m'am or sir. Ill start drawing asoon as possible


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi! Are you still looking for Agnes? She's in my town at the moment and if I can get her to ping me then I'd love a commision! Thank you


----------



## soki (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Hi! Are you still looking for Agnes? She's in my town at the moment and if I can get her to ping me then I'd love a commision! Thank you


Hello! yes i am still looking for Agnes! : D


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, I found a Drake I can get to you! 

Just leaving this here:

Offering: Sparro

Reference Pictures: 



Spoiler










art by lapaa:








Other info: artistic freedom!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I have a Eugene you can have too. I could probably get him to you quicker. Does originality matter?


----------



## soki (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh, I found a Drake I can get to you!
> 
> Just leaving this here:
> 
> ...


okay! yes originality matters.
and i only have 1 more room in my town so either Eugene or Drake o3 o


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah, the Eugene isn't very original, so I'll have to go with Drake for now.


----------



## soki (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> Ah, the Eugene isn't very original, so I'll have to go with Drake for now.


ok coolz when does Drake in box?


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

soki said:


> ok coolz when does Drake in box?



I'm hoping some time tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## soki (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'm hoping some time tonight or tomorrow.


Oh well Renee didn't move in my town yet her plot is not up yet, just got her today. Not sure if i can't move another villager in during that time?


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

soki said:


> Oh well Renee didn't move in my town yet her plot is not up yet, just got her today. Not sure if i can't move another villager in during that time?



I've actually never tried, so I'm completely sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually it depends. If you just adopted Renee and she isn't actually in your town yet, you can't. Because if you adopt Renee and than adopt Drake in the same day. You'll get Drake instead of Renee. So we have to wait until her plot is up!


----------



## soki (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> I've actually never tried, so I'm completely sure.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually it depends. If you just adopted Renee and she isn't actually in your town yet, you can't. Because if you adopt Renee and than adopt Drake in the same day. You'll get Drake instead of Renee. So we have to wait until her plot is up!



oh i see, then tomorrow!


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Enjoy Sparro, dear


----------



## soki (Jul 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> Enjoy Sparro, dear


Thank you <3 Ill start drawing your character soon, by soon i mean sometime tomorrow


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2014)

soki said:


> Thank you <3 Ill start drawing your character soon, by soon i mean sometime tomorrow



I can't wait! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

do you have a space rn?
i saw someone who's giving away agnes
on another frickin site
im blind i need new glasses im sorry


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 2, 2014)

Agnes will be moving out soon! I don't want to get her to ping me as she might do that "haha no I'm actually not moving lol" thing, cause she actually only moved in recently. I see that your town doesn't have space at the moment, no worries, I can hold her for as long as you need! Her house was original last time I checked. 


Spoiler: Agnes' house





Posting a pic because she's got a cute house lol!


----------



## soki (Jul 2, 2014)

Netflix said:


> do you have a space rn?
> i saw someone who's giving away agnes
> on another frickin site
> im blind i need new glasses im sorry



aw thank you for trying. no need to be sorry!



Twinrova said:


> View attachment 53810
> 
> Agnes will be moving out soon! I don't want to get her to ping me as she might do that "haha no I'm actually not moving lol" thing, cause she actually only moved in recently. I see that your town doesn't have space at the moment, no worries, I can hold her for as long as you need! Her house was original last time I checked.
> 
> ...


ohh thank you! Agnes is a cutie o 3 o 
ill let you know when I get a opening in my town : D


----------



## soki (Jul 2, 2014)

My villager Greta is moving out on the 7th!


----------



## soki (Jul 7, 2014)

well jk, because i talked to her. now she staying..


----------



## Alice (Jul 7, 2014)

soki said:


> well jk, because i talked to her. now she staying..



Oh no. D: Reminds me of Limberg.

/shivers


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Ugh, that sucks! I remember when Hans did that to me, I was so mad . I never talk to them anymore, I just rely on villager rumours.


----------



## soki (Jul 12, 2014)

haha. yea and sorry alice its taking a while. i'm not satisfied with the drawing been redrawing it..

& Chrissy moving tomorrow! (13th)


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2014)

soki said:


> haha. yea and sorry alice its taking a while. i'm not satisfied with the drawing been redrawing it..
> 
> & Chrissy moving tomorrow! (13th)



It's alright, ha ha. I'm patient. I wonder from time to time, but I respect your time and effort. Here are some new references:



Spoiler



Art by soggy:





art by mayorlark:


----------



## soki (Jul 13, 2014)

Alice said:


> It's alright, ha ha. I'm patient. I wonder from time to time, but I respect your time and effort. Here are some new references:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw those are cute art!
well i finished  - u- tried drawing hoods but, nope haha...


Spoiler


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

Agnes is still in my town, and if Chrissy is moving soon you say, then I think I'm ok to fill out the order form? 

Offering: Agnes the uchi pig
Reference Pictures: 



Spoiler: My mayor




There are also artworks of my mayor done by other artists in the link in my signature.


Other info: expression- looking shy and cute? Can her hair have a little more length and body than what is shown in the references?

Thanks so much! Let me know when you're available to come to my town and get Agnes


----------



## soki (Jul 14, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Agnes is still in my town, and if Chrissy is moving soon you say, then I think I'm ok to fill out the order form?
> 
> Offering: Agnes the uchi pig
> Reference Pictures:
> ...



oh yay I'm available all day today but i get on and off cuz i can't be on here aLLL the time so yea hopefully i catch you online!
but agnes is in boxes right?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup, she is! Can't post of screenshot because I'm in bed at the moment (it's 6:30am here). 
Today is the first day back at school for me (...), but luckily it's a short day. Will you be on after 1pm my time (AEST)? That's in about 5-6 hours.


----------



## soki (Jul 14, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Yup, she is! Can't post of screenshot because I'm in bed at the moment (it's 6:30am here).
> Today is the first day back at school for me (...), but luckily it's a short day. Will you be on after 1pm my time (AEST)? That's in about 5-6 hours.



Its all good i don't really need screenies, ill take your word for it.
sure sure ill set an alarm in case i forget, see ya then


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

soki said:


> aw those are cute art!
> well i finished  - u- tried drawing hoods but, nope haha...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh uh, it's nice. Thank you. She almost looks a little like a feminine man.


----------



## soki (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh uh, it's nice. Thank you. She almost looks a little like a feminine man.



dang it ill redraw it.


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

soki said:


> dang it ill redraw it.



I'm so sorry. That must have sounded pretty rude. You aren't obligated to redraw it because at the end of the day, it's a nice little piece. I'm just an ungrateful knob head that will find anything to be dissatisfied with.


----------



## soki (Jul 24, 2014)

moose is in boxes today!


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah! the newest addition is really nice. I really like round faces.


----------



## soki (Jul 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Ah! the newest addition is really nice. I really like round faces.



Thank you Alice


----------



## soki (Jul 28, 2014)

ploop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone wants to bid in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?207136-Fang-the-Cranky-Wolf
For fang for me? - u-
Ends on Wed, July 30


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

i bid


----------



## soki (Jul 28, 2014)

bot said:


> i bid


oh wow thanks bot<3


----------



## soki (Aug 2, 2014)

Rasher moving out on the 4th of Aug.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

If, by any chance, you start taking bells for the Villager-priced art, do let me know. It's sooo pretty. <3


----------



## soki (Aug 3, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> If, by any chance, you start taking bells for the Villager-priced art, do let me know. It's sooo pretty. <3


okay! ill let you know when I'll start taking those : ) Thank you <3


----------



## mob (Aug 3, 2014)

also they i don't think they got back to me on fang?? ? ?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

hey, if i found a villager for you and like bid on it, or hooked a spot for you in a giveaway, does that count? lolol i'm trash but i need ur beauty and grace


----------



## soki (Aug 3, 2014)

bot said:


> also they i don't think they got back to me on fang?? ? ?


oh  but then again they said fang didn't ping yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> hey, if i found a villager for you and like bid on it, or hooked a spot for you in a giveaway, does that count? lolol i'm trash but i need ur beauty and grace



Yes it does count haha. i'm desperate for my dream villagers /huff


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

soki said:


> oh  but then again they said fang didn't ping yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



girl don't fret. desperate is my middle name. except, it's spelled thirsty. *sob*


----------



## soki (Aug 3, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> girl don't fret. desperate is my middle name. except, it's spelled thirsty. *sob*



lmao i'm just scared that when my 9th villager moves out imma get an unexpected villager and i've been avoiding towns that have voided villagers.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

soki said:


> lmao i'm just scared that when my 9th villager moves out imma get an unexpected villager and i've been avoiding towns that have voided villagers.



YEAH i treat towns with voided villagers like they have ebola when i have open villager spots. i'm like "*wears hospital mask* sorry but like, you're contagious, i gotta go bye *dash*"


----------



## soki (Aug 3, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> YEAH i treat towns with voided villagers like they have ebola when i have open villager spots. i'm like "*wears hospital mask* sorry but like, you're contagious, i gotta go bye *dash*"



hahaha, exactly! "NOPE. GOODBYE"


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

welp rasher is now voided. X:


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> YEAH i treat towns with voided villagers like they have ebola when i have open villager spots. i'm like "*wears hospital mask* sorry but like, you're contagious, i gotta go bye *dash*"



I stopped playing when Merengue pinged, I don't remember what date my 3DS was on when she pinged. RIP. Maybe someone can steal her from my void.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> I stopped playing when Merengue pinged, I don't remember what date my 3DS was on when she pinged. RIP. Maybe someone can steal her from my void.



omg u gonna cycle back for her or like nahhhh?


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg u gonna cycle back for her or like nahhhh?



Most likely nooooooot. I stopped caring.

Also, Soki, I'd try again, but nnnneeeegggh, I don't have it in me, and I doubt you'd wanna try to draw her again. 

But if I find any of your dreamies while I'm browsing I'll see what I can do for you. I have room in my town to take them in before I send them your way any who. I need something to do anyway. (just as a favour, hnnn)


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

oh wow Merengue? danggg


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

soki said:


> oh wow Merengue? danggg



yeah. poor mere. sort of a shame, really. I liked her, but depression 2 stronk.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

do you have room right now, Soki? planning on searching for fang for you now and possibly making a LF thread.


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> do you have room right now, Soki? planning on searching for fang for you now and possibly making a LF thread.



Soki voided Rasher, so they should.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

k gonna make a thread then. hurhurhur


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> Most likely nooooooot. I stopped caring.
> 
> Also, Soki, I'd try again, but nnnneeeegggh, I don't have it in me, and I doubt you'd wanna try to draw her again.
> 
> But if I find any of your dreamies while I'm browsing I'll see what I can do for you. I have room in my town to take them in before I send them your way any who. I need something to do anyway. (just as a favour, hnnn)



nah ill draw her again in a different style if you like. since you like round faces i'll keep that in mind.
awe you're so kind >o<

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah yes i have 2 open spots in my town!!! so yea i'm like sorta desperately searching for villagers now cuz i dont want random villagers moving in.
so much thanks Stepheroo ov o


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

soki said:


> nah ill draw her again in a different style if you like. since you like round faces i'll keep that in mind.
> awe you're so kind >o<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I've only had her drawn with a round face, her looks and clothes are sort of bunny-like (IE soft features as opposed to sharp). I suppose that's why I pick the artists I do, they all do round faces. Normally I'd say no, but nnnn, art makes me really happy and I haven't had a lot of reasons to be happy lately. It's totally up to you though.


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> I've only had her drawn with a round face, her looks and clothes are sort of bunny-like (IE soft features as opposed to sharp). I suppose that's why I pick the artists I do, they all do round faces. Normally I'd say no, but nnnn, art makes me really happy and I haven't had a lot of reasons to be happy lately. It's totally up to you though.


I see. i'm sorta the person with the "inconsistent many different" styles hahah... I think your character would be easier for me to draw if it was in chibi so yea  cuz that hood part was hard for me, sadly.


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

soki said:


> I see. i'm sorta the person with the "inconsistent many different" styles hahah... I think your character would be easier for me to draw if it was in chibi so yea  cuz that hood part was hard for me, sadly.



hood isn't mandatory. I only have it drawn up in certain occasions. If it's troubling you, you can remove iiiitttt. She's a persona so the glasses are mostly a must, but everyone forgets them. :c


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> hood isn't mandatory. I only have it drawn up in certain occasions. If it's troubling you, you can remove iiiitttt. She's a persona so the glasses are mostly a must, but everyone forgets them. :c



oh shoot, i forgot them did i? iim so sorry - u- 
but yea i figured but it seems like it was her signature look, the hood that is. o  3 o


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

soki said:


> oh shoot, i forgot them did i? iim so sorry - u-
> but yea i figured but it seems like it was her signature look, the hood that is. o  3 o



It kind of is. But I'm not so stingy, you know? I had her initial reference drawn with hood up and down so artists had a choice. Because I know it's difficult for some, and sometimes it can look awkward.


----------



## soki (Aug 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> It kind of is. But I'm not so stingy, you know? I had her initial reference drawn with hood up and down so artists had a choice. Because I know it's difficult for some, and sometimes it can look awkward.



ah so considerate o v o
yes, it was very awkward when i drew it - u-


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2014)

soki said:


> ah so considerate o v o
> yes, it was very awkward when i drew it - u-



i'm sorry orz

I should've said all this when you first drew her.


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

well i had no luck getting a dreamies today. i missed a Blanche giveaway tho... found sprinkles in a cycle thread. mightt take forever tho since he doesn't void and i'm a slow lurker. so i might miss it..


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?210773-Fang-in-boxes-(-quick-auction)

found an acution place. this time fang is in boxes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone buyout. so thats gone now.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

i found a fang for you. i'm pm-ing with them now. ahurhur


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i found a fang for you. i'm pm-ing with them now. ahurhur



ohhh?! : D


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> ohhh?! : D



i told them to PM you when they get back on. ohohoohohoooo


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i told them to PM you when they get back on. ohohoohohoooo



alrighty! Thank you !


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> alrighty! Thank you !



npnpnpnpnppppp hope it goes through. i need these arts. hnnng *heavy breathing*


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> npnpnpnpnppppp hope it goes through. i need these arts. hnnng *heavy breathing*


may i know the username of this said person?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> may i know the username of this said person?



MattKimura :v


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

okay!


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?210934-Flurry-is-in-boxes!

Flurry auction!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?210934-Flurry-is-in-boxes!
> 
> Flurry auction!



was gonna bid but its closed :<


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

yea i just saw it too.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> yea i just saw it too.



poops.


----------



## soki (Aug 5, 2014)

hey Stepheroo, i got fang now you can fill out my form so i know what you want drawn D


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

soki said:


> hey Stepheroo, i got fang now you can fill out my form so i know what you want drawn D



omg yayayyyyyyy <3 will do that in a bit when i get back to my laptop :>>>


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Offering: Fang
Reference Pictures: "Holly" the reindeer from this thread. [x]
Other info: Spacing out, or like, a huge grin. Whatever you feel.


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

oK. Marcel is moving out on the Aug. 12th


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> oK. Marcel is moving out on the Aug. 12th



! Ahmma get on the hunt for you then. See what I can see.


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

Alice said:


> ! Ahmma get on the hunt for you then. See what I can see.


Thanks Alice <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh you don't have to find Eugene a friend of mine got him so yea


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> oh you don't have to find Eugene a friend of mine got him so yea



yeah, i'll keep an eye out tooooo


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-goat-MOVED-IN-Boomer-the-lazy-penguin/page27

anyone wanna hold sprinkles for me? LOL


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-goat-MOVED-IN-Boomer-the-lazy-penguin/page27
> 
> anyone wanna hold sprinkles for me? LOL



Oh crap I have no room :< I have all my dreamies so I'm full 24/7.


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

would tt too july 12 but.. i don't timetravel. lol.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> would tt too july 12 but.. i don't timetravel. lol.



I'll keep an eye out for another one ;-;


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> would tt too july 12 but.. i don't timetravel. lol.



I can. Ruby surprise moved in on me in a really terrible spot, but I still have room for a tenth.


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

Alice said:


> I can. Ruby surprise moved in on me in a really terrible spot, but I still have room for a tenth.



oh nooo ruby is a cutie D :
Thank you for taking in sprinkles ! <3


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2014)

soki said:


> oh nooo ruby is a cutie D :
> Thank you for taking in sprinkles ! <3



I got her! And it's no problem. Just let me know when you want me to work on moving her out for you!


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

well you can start anytime i guess. you have till the 12th and a bit after thatand hope i don't get any void

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?207093-Koriko-BOXES-Blanche-the-snooty-ostrich-MOVED-IN-Kidd-the-smug-goat&p=3569697&viewfull=1#post3569697

OH snap Blanche is out....
NO ROOM I HAVE NOO MORE ROOM cry


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2014)

;o; this is dreamy central for you. Crap. If only I didn't have Ruby!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

If only my sister didn't take her DS I'd store Blanche in her town hnnnggfffg


----------



## soki (Aug 8, 2014)

haha i know right. all my dreamies come out all at once. no room at all.
oh wellz.


----------



## soki (Aug 11, 2014)

well i got -an update-

Since I've won Zaidaa's Giveaway and told her I'm mostly looking for Blanche, than Drake.
and my friend has Euguene and Alice has Sprinkles.

So i think Drake needs to be found. is what i'm saying. XD dont bother with the others
then im almost done >o<

When this is all done i'm considering opening for bells or tbt for  _[this style]_ or   _[dis style]_
& RLC _[x]_ _[x]_


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2014)

soki said:


> well i got -an update-
> 
> Since I've won Zaidaa's Giveaway and told her I'm mostly looking for Blanche, than Drake.
> and my friend has Euguene and Alice has Sprinkles.
> ...



ahhhh soki omg i want it all. please keep me updated please please please. take my bells right now.


----------



## soki (Aug 11, 2014)

Alice said:


> ahhhh soki omg i want it all. please keep me updated please please please. take my bells right now.



lol ok. Ill VM you when that happens : )


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 11, 2014)

Ohgursh *lurking*

Do you have a link to your RLC?


----------



## soki (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahh i haven't set it up yet >o<
Ill link in the first post when i'm done!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

yeyeyeyyeyeyyyy take all my bells, hahahhaha


----------



## soki (Aug 12, 2014)

herp derp updated first page for RLC, if anyone is interested and villager slot open for Drake!
gonna give Marcel away.


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump! Good luck getting Drake, Soki!


----------



## Alice (Aug 12, 2014)

soki said:


> herp derp updated first page for RLC, if anyone is interested and villager slot open for Drake!
> gonna give Marcel away.



I'll help you with Drake.


----------



## soki (Aug 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'll help you with Drake.



someone found drake for me! Thanks tho


----------



## Alice (Aug 12, 2014)

soki said:


> someone found drake for me! Thanks tho



ah, okay. ha ha. I'm glad you got him! That's all of your dreamies. You have a lot of space to clear.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

OMG CONGRATS ON ALL DREAMIES SOKI


----------



## soki (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay thx but now i technically have to get the 3 in my town. Haha


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2014)

soki said:


> Yay thx but now i technically have to get the 3 in my town. Haha



I'll begin working on sprinkle after I get rid of stitches. Kyu should be picking up him up soon, maybe.


----------



## soki (Aug 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'll begin working on sprinkle after I get rid of stitches. Kyu should be picking up him up soon, maybe.



ahh you don't have to work on him that quick cuz idk when my next unwanted villager will ping


----------



## soki (Aug 22, 2014)

Puck is moving out on the 25th!

- - - Post Merge - - -

well in boxes.


----------



## hanashi (Aug 23, 2014)

ill hang around, ive gotta pay for another commission rn but its most likely ill return bc your art is magnificent. (i followed u on ur art tumblr)


----------



## soki (Aug 24, 2014)

hanashi said:


> ill hang around, ive gotta pay for another commission rn but its most likely ill return bc your art is magnificent. (i followed u on ur art tumblr)


 hello. no probs!
& thank you so much >o< for the compliment and follow.  <333


----------



## azukitan (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in love. Such purdy arts! *Q*


----------



## soki (Aug 24, 2014)

thank you zukitan ; v;


----------



## soki (Nov 20, 2014)

yoo.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh my god these are the cutest things ever. ;u; 
If I offered 20M bells, would it be possible to get a drawing with me and my friend's mayors together? 
If not, I completely understand! <33


----------



## soki (Nov 20, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Oh my god these are the cutest things ever. ;u;
> If I offered 20M bells, would it be possible to get a drawing with me and my friend's mayors together?
> If not, I completely understand! <33


Okay sure. lets see some refs.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

If I offered 15 mil, would you draw my OC? ;-; Also, do you only do humans? :3


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 20, 2014)

/sobs

I should have saved Sprinkle for you. Do you know when your next villager is moving?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 20, 2014)

soki said:


> Okay sure. lets see some refs.



Yay! I saw that you said only one subject, but I figured I would ask. xx

I don't have any properly drawn refs, but if you need further pictures just ask!

Offering: Bells
Reference Pictures: Here!
Other info: Do whatever you'd like! My mayor is the one with the brunette hair, and my friend (Simone)'s is the one with pink hair.


----------



## soki (Nov 20, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> If I offered 15 mil, would you draw my OC? ;-; Also, do you only do humans? :3


Suree. && i prefer humans but i can do anthro, maybe furry? idk haven't draw furries much and will probably look weird



gnoixaim said:


> /sobs
> 
> I should have saved Sprinkle for you. Do you know when your next villager is moving?



haha aw..
I have no clue when my next villager is moving out.. the 2 villagers i need to kick out are not pinging : I


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 20, 2014)

Offering: 10m bells
Reference Pictures: in sig
Other info: she's a hipster, in the bookclub, and somewhat shy


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

soki said:


> Suree. && i prefer humans but i can do anthro, maybe furry? idk haven't draw furries much and will probably look weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha okay :3 I'll request one of my humans then x3 Maybe you could draw Niko?


Spoiler: Niko


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 20, 2014)

idk if theres a slot open or naw


----------



## soki (Nov 20, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Offering: 10m bells
> Reference Pictures: in sig
> Other info: she's a hipster, in the bookclub, and somewhat shy



srry full now lol.. katiegurl was the last one. Sorry! maybie next time.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 20, 2014)

oh its ok!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 20, 2014)

soki said:


> haha aw..
> I have no clue when my next villager is moving out.. the 2 villagers i need to kick out are not pinging : I



Haha, just let me know. I can get the other 2 for you : )


----------



## soki (Nov 20, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Haha okay :3 I'll request one of my humans then x3 Maybe you could draw Niko?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Niko
> ...


ohhhh~ suree i can draw him  : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Haha, just let me know. I can get the other 2 for you : )



haha awesome. i will let you know  : )


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

soki said:


> ohhhh~ suree i can draw him  : )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yayy! Thank you so much <3


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

yo__


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope to RLC you in the near future, hopefully if I can afford to<3 Absolutely stunning Chibis


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope to RLC you in the near future, hopefully if I can afford to<3 Absolutely stunning Chibis



Hohoo thank you lovely person.~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> Hohoo thank you lovely person.~



You are welcome<3


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

herup derrp


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 22, 2014)

Offering: bells 10 million !!!!
Reference Pictures: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
Other info: freedom - I would just like her hair to be down : )
<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

& I noticed you do couples now? Would that be 10 million/character or would it be 10 million for the couple?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

OMG totally taking a slot:

Offering: Bells 20+ mil
Reference Pictures: OC [X]
Other info: Maybe make her have a sexy sneer, I would like her to either have her arms crossed or on her hips looking smexy/smug xD if this is possible

Ah if you do couples w/ fanart I can pay extra The other character if possible for 10 mil extra:



Spoiler: OC's Husband



Her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

couples err would be an extra 10 mill.. and i did that couple as a fluke cuz it was simple clothing lol.
but if you really want couple arts guys show me the partner and ill consider it. who knows.

either way the orders right now ill accept both : )


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> couples err would be an extra 10 mill.. and i did that couple has a fluke cuz it was simple clothing lol.
> but if you really want couple arts guys show me the partner and ill consider it. who knows.
> 
> either way the orders right now ill accept both : )



Ah, ok. Would you be able to draw my OC holding a little hazel villager doll? 8) I'll def. pay extra for that!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> couples err would be an extra 10 mill.. and i did that couple as a fluke cuz it was simple clothing lol.
> but if you really want couple arts guys show me the partner and ill consider it. who knows.
> 
> either way the orders right now ill accept both : )



Updated my last post, if hes too detailed I can just have my OC done xD If he can be added I would love some cute/lovey-dovey pose


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Ah, ok. Would you be able to draw my OC holding a little hazel villager doll? 8) I'll def. pay extra for that!



i paused at.. whats a hazel OH the villlager form acnl LMAO. suree thang


@Kitten: and if i were to draw both of them what pose? since you were specific on your lady's posture


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> i paused at.. whats a hazel OH the villlager form acnl LMAO. suree thang
> 
> 
> @Kitten: and if i were to draw both of them what pose? since you were specific on your lady's posture



Instead of her sneer, I would like for her to be in his arms if possible? She is 5 ft. and he is 6'2" so would like her head at his chest perhaps<3 And you can have freedom over the rest. Would that be possible?


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Instead of her sneer, I would like for her to be in his arms if possible? She is 5 ft. and he is 6'2" so would like her head at his chest perhaps<3 And you can have freedom over the rest. Would that be possible?



head at chest? but head bigger than chest as a chibi lol. idk but i can have her in his arms


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> head at chest? but head bigger than chest as a chibi lol. idk but i can have her in his arms



Ok hold on a little lost lol xD she is shorter than him, just want that to show But yes in his arms would be great


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok hold on a little lost lol xD she is shorter than him, just want that to show But yes in his arms would be great



OHHH i can see, the reference you are trying to give : ) kk


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> OHHH i can see, the reference you are trying to give : ) kk



lol sorry for any confusion xD and let me know when you want me to pay I am on for quite a long time during PST at night


----------



## soki (Nov 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol sorry for any confusion xD and let me know when you want me to pay I am on for quite a long time during PST at night



all good. haha 
You can pay me when i finished the drawing : ) will pm you watermark version first then trade then ill give you the one with out the watermark. its how i do dat. in terms of bells. Villagers i rather get villager first then i draw.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

soki said:


> all good. haha
> You can pay me when i finished the drawing : ) will pm you watermark version first then trade then ill give you the one with out the watermark. its how i do dat. in terms of bells. Villagers i rather get villager first then i draw.



Gotcha Looking forward to it


----------



## soki (Nov 23, 2014)

just wondering if people who came across this, would they want something like this? lol colorfull af
i havent done these in years


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

got one slot opennnn~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

OMG haha would it be ok if I took one more slot for my other OC xD? Filling out just in case lol <:

Offering: 10 mil Bells In-Game
Reference Pictures: [X]<<Art by Lilliee<3
Other info: Has Purple eyes, can be interpreted however, has ebony hair slightly down below shoulder and usually keeps it up in an intricate ancient chinese hairstyle, usually has a calm mannerism and is incredibly kind, her best friend is my other OC and she can at times be sarcastic with her best friend


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG haha would it be ok if I took one more slot for my other OC xD? Filling out just in case lol <:
> 
> Offering: 10 mil Bells In-Game
> Reference Pictures: [X]<<Art by Lilliee<3
> Other info: Has Purple eyes, can be interpreted however, has ebony hair slightly down below shoulder and usually keeps it up in an intricate ancient chinese hairstyle, usually has a calm mannerism and is incredibly kind, her best friend is my other OC and she can at times be sarcastic with her best friend



omg heyyy ahha a returning customer :3 I might consider. 
gonna wait out for a bit to give people the opportunity to post their request.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> omg heyyy ahha a returning customer :3 I might consider.
> gonna wait out for a bit to give people the opportunity to post their request.



I agree, haha if there are others who want it; that's alright And I appreciate the consideration<3


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 30, 2014)

♥ I really like your chibis - such neat lines eeeek and that colouring. 
uwahh might RLC you when i get my pay tmr > 7 <


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

Aaaah maaaan, sucks that I don't even have a minimum of 10 mil IG bells to commission :'c
Are you absolutely against taking tbt collectibles as payment? I can offer my blue candy~?

Worth 1.3 BTB+
100 tbt = 5 mil IG bells
13 x 5 mil = 65 mil?? LOL


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah, azu I can chip in 10 mil if that's allowed 8D?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah, azu I can chip in 10 mil if that's allowed 8D?



Omigosh, you don't have to do that X'D It's so sweet how many TBTers take pity on me because I'm broke, like, 80% of the time. Hahahaha! But naww, you should keep your hard-earned bells to commission more lovely artists in the future <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

Awww I don't mind lol


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww I don't mind lol



I know you don't, hehe. But I would feel bad, otherwise >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I know you don't, hehe. But I would feel bad, otherwise >w<



Aww well let me know if you change your mind<(^_^)><3


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

oh i err went afk (played LOL n lost asdfghjkl) didn't know you guys were talkingg~

@Kitten: haha aww dats sweet of ya.
@azukitan: if you dat broke ill gladly accept tbt.
@Lilliee: waaa thank you lovely ; v ; I will look forward to hearing from you ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> oh i err went afk (played LOL n lost asdfghjkl) didn't know you guys were talkingg~
> 
> @Kitten: haha aww dats sweet of ya.
> @azukitan: if you dat broke ill gladly accept tbt.
> @Lilliee: waaa thank you lovely ; v ; I will look forward to hearing from you ~



azu deserves art<(^_^ thought I could try<3 And one day I shall have more money to commission you for money haha xD Currently waiting to get a steady job T_T one of these days, will definitely look out later for a new slot<3 Good luck with your beautiful art


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> oh i err went afk (played LOL n lost asdfghjkl) didn't know you guys were talkingg~
> 
> @Kitten: haha aww dats sweet of ya.
> @azukitan: if you dat broke ill gladly accept tbt.
> @Lilliee: waaa thank you lovely ; v ; I will look forward to hearing from you ~



Kairi-Kitten is an absolute dear, isn't she? :>

Waaa, would the blue candy be sufficient for two couple pieces?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Kairi-Kitten is an absolute dear, isn't she? :>
> 
> Waaa, would the blue candy be sufficient for two couple pieces?



Ahhhhh >_< You're the dear, azu<3<3 Really, though I wouldn't have minded xD But yay get that slot azu-tan 8D (hopes you don't mind nicknames lol)


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

@Kitten: hahah. i currently looking for a job too :X not findinganything yet /sigh
&Thank you suga~ ;u ;

@azukitan: yes she is C:

but first can you explain what this means?
"Worth 1.3 BTB+
100 tbt = 5 mil IG bells
13 x 5 mil = 65 mil?? "

LOL  whats the 13?


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> @Kitten: hahah. i currently looking for a job too :X not findinganything yet /sigh
> &Thank you suga~ ;u ;
> 
> @azukitan: yes she is C:
> ...



13x100 = 1.3kBTB (which is what the blue candy is roughly worth, LOL) <3


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> oh i err went afk (played LOL n lost asdfghjkl) didn't know you guys were talkingg~
> 
> @Kitten: haha aww dats sweet of ya.
> @azukitan: if you dat broke ill gladly accept tbt.
> @Lilliee: waaa thank you lovely ; v ; I will look forward to hearing from you ~



Oh man, that huge defeat sign in LOL is what gets me. :'D
and yus! >D Look forward - I just need to pick my oc now arhhhh.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> @Kitten: hahah. i currently looking for a job too :X not findinganything yet /sigh
> &Thank you suga~ ;u ;
> 
> @azukitan: yes she is C:
> ...



AHAHAHA, YOU SOUND LIKE ONE OF MY PAST MATH TEACHERS!! XDDD ("Sure, you showed your work, but I don't understand any of it??") The blue candy is worth around 1,300 BTB according to Lassy's guide. 100 BTB is equivalent to 5,000,000 IG bells in the marketplace, so if you divide 1,300 BTB by 100 BTB, you get 13. Multiply that by 5,000,000 and that would give you 65 million IG bells.

Does that make sense? I suck at being concise and, well, comprehensible. XDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

GNOIXAIM CAME TO MY RESCUE. ILY <333 Her post was short and sweet and to the point (compared to mine, ahahaha!!!)


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

psttt , whats btb? :O lol.. so many currency

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHHHH okay thats what dat was dang 65mill da heck lol..... over the toopp, yo.
what 2 pairs you want drawn C:


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

btb = tbt

Some people prefer saying "bell tree bells" (btb) opposed to "the bell tree... bells" (tbt bells).

I'm having a hard time choosing between two couple pictures of my OCs Kana and Hiro in their teen and adult forms: found hurr, or two couple buddy pics of my Pokemon gijinkas: ref @w@

Let me know which characters you prefer to draw! If it's the latter, I can supply you with personality descriptions c:


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Oh man, that huge defeat sign in LOL is what gets me. :'D
> and yus! >D Look forward - I just need to pick my oc now arhhhh.



well it was demoralizing for me i was playing syndra mid and hecarim jung too good cuz of the speed at ganks + leona's stun (was also mid). all that push potential and so they got fed. our teemo bot fed vayne also  /sigh hecarim too fast.
(•̀o•́)ง

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> btb = tbt
> 
> Some people prefer saying "bell tree bells" (btb) opposed to "the bell tree... bells" (tbt bells).
> 
> ...


pokemon ginjinka  looks fun to draw D
what pairings you want of the ginjinka o      v o 
personality infos would be nice


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

Option #2 it is! ^0^



Spoiler: Here you go. Some info for youuu~



*Dragonite* (Brave) - Adventurous, loyal, collaborative, reliable, visionary || https://type-coach.com/enfj || Think: Keiichi Maebara (Higurashi)

*Gallade* (Lonely) - Empathetic, reserved, accommodating, soft-spoken, humble || https://type-coach.com/isfj || Think: Himura Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)

*Typhlosion* (Rash) - Strong-willed, energetic, generous, arrogant, overbearing || https://type-coach.com/estp || Think: Hiruma Yoichi (Eyeshield 21)

*Scizor* (Adamant) - Durable, persevering, concise, prideful, unorthodox || https://type-coach.com/intp || Think: Shinomori Aoshi (Rurouni Kenshin)

*Kingdra* (Relaxed) - Perceptive, happy-go-lucky, confident, outgoing, flamboyant || https://type-coach.com/esfp || Think: Fai Flowright (Tsubasa Chronicles) and Kuranosuke Koibuchi (Kuragehime)

*Gengar* (Quirky) - Light-hearted, perverse, intelligent, spontaneous, easily bored  || https://type-coach.com/entp || Think: Haruhi Suzumiya (The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)

Dragonite is the leader of the troupe and gets along with everyone. Gallade is a knight-in-training and has a strong rivalry with Scizor--they disagree on a lot of things (i.e. Gallade's duties lie in helping others, whereas Scizor is more independent and self-serving.) Typhlosion is the dynamic character of the team who is always raring to battle and only gets nervous around Kingdra, the flamboyant member (you can imagine why XD). Last, but not least, is Gengar, who is the eccentric deviant that everyone hates to love ;D



You can choose which four you want to pair together. Surprise me, ehehe o v o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you like me to send you the blue candy now? ^^


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Option #2 it is! ^0^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooo 
you can send me the candy when im done ^^


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

soki said:


> oooo
> you can send me the candy when im done ^^



Will do then! Thank you very much for accepting my offer. I love accommodating people QwQ <333


----------



## soki (Nov 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Will do then! Thank you very much for accepting my offer. I love accommodating people QwQ <333



no probs boo-


----------



## soki (Dec 1, 2014)

if anyone wants to join mee in livestream :^ )


----------



## soki (Dec 13, 2014)

bump, i got a villager slot open for Sprinkles! 

I am expecting Celia to move out in couple of days~


----------



## roroselle (Dec 13, 2014)

Offering: I have Sprinkles in my cycling town (i know you said to have a moving date already but i will cycle to move her out when you can pick her up)
Reference Pictures: 



Spoiler: Reference Sheet











Other info: would it be possible for her to hold a panda bear? c:


----------



## soki (Dec 13, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Offering: I have Sprinkles in my cycling town (i know you said to have a moving date already but i will cycle to move her out when you can pick her up)
> Reference Pictures:
> 
> 
> ...



oh hello : )
Oh thats fine.
&you dont have to cycle her out just yet cuz celia isnt out yet, but i would like sprinkles as soon Celia is out because i don't want void villagers coming in.

& im assuming you want a chibi?  cuz you want her to hold a panda bear which i can do.


----------



## roroselle (Dec 13, 2014)

soki said:


> oh hello : )
> Oh thats fine.
> &you dont have to cycle her out just yet cuz celia isnt out yet, but i would like sprinkles as soon Celia is out because i don't want void villagers coming in.
> 
> & im assuming you want a chibi?  cuz you want her to hold a panda bear which i can do.



yes c:

and yeah i can do that! i'll reserve her for you~ just lemme know when celia moves out!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

<3


----------



## azukitan (Dec 19, 2014)

Offering: 130 btb Sorry, I'm broke //cries
Reference Pictures: [x]
Other info: Artistic freedom for you~!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I want a bust shot, please >u<


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 19, 2014)

Bust up please!
Offering: 200BTB
Reference Pictures: OC http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl (if you're up for it again, lmao)
Other info: artistic freedom <3


----------



## buuunii (Dec 19, 2014)

Offering: 2oo BTB
Reference Pictures: (no glasses please)




Other info: cute little smile is ok


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

Is it first come first serve? I'll fill out the form just in case ^^
Offering: 130tbt for bust up, non chibi
Reference Pictures: 



Spoiler: Ref






Other info: Please ignore her glasses but other than that it's up to you :>


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 19, 2014)

hiiiii. I love you! 

Offering: 12 million
Reference Pictures: same old references. You already kno doe. Full body. 
Other info: artistic freedom because you're awesome.


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

woops i realize i forgot to add another 'input' to the form.

@azukitan@gnoixaim: HEYYY again haha. no probs i accepted ya & buuunii.

for the ones i didn't add to the slot i will accept in the next batch~

@noodles i've deleted my old PMs cuz it got full and I only did busts of ya idk what clothes you wear ;P


----------



## azukitan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeeee, thank you for accepting! ^0^


----------



## buuunii (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay! I'll send over bells!


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Yay! I'll send over bells!


oh you didn't have to pay till i finished the artwork lol.
ill have to jot that down then.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh yeeee, thank you <3


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 19, 2014)

soki said:


> woops i realize i forgot to add another 'input' to the form.
> 
> @azukitan@gnoixaim: HEYYY again haha. no probs i accepted ya & buuunii.
> 
> ...




haha. okay, maybe something cool and boyish like these?



Spoiler: x


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

coolz outfits! fosho : )


----------



## soki (Dec 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say Happy Holidays/Christmas!

*still working on commish*


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

why acnl whyy i delete a bridge to replace it with another design. Cant place a new bridge cuz my cafe n villager house is in the way.......felt like reseting at the time, but soo much work put into it manz.
so i now have a one bridge town. woop. 
-------
anyways bump.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 18, 2015)

I never knew you had an art shop! I'll fill out the form then haha.

*Type of drawing:* Chibi
*Offering:* 200 tbt bells
*Reference Pictures:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Other info:* Give artistic freedom, however could you please draw the star shades.

Thank you.


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I never knew you had an art shop! I'll fill out the form then haha.



hayyy~ haha yeep i got a art shop. i like to take long breaks in-between a set of orders hahaha. must be why you don't see the shop much. && yay!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 18, 2015)

soki said:


> hayyy~ haha yeep i got a art shop. i like to take long breaks in-between a set of orders hahaha. must be why you don't see the shop much. && yay!


Haha, I see! Well posted my order above, do I pay you now or later?


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha, I see! Well posted my order above, do I pay you now or later?



I see you the edited post  ^- ^ i added ya to the slot
&You can pay later~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 18, 2015)

soki said:


> I see you the edited post  ^- ^ i added ya to the slot
> &You can pay later~


Oh alright! Thanks soki! I can't wait to see how it turns out. You're art is fab!


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh alright! Thanks soki! I can't wait to see how it turns out. You're art is fab!



hehe thank you! >u < 

i hope it goes well :B


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

for some reason my title wont change the full part in the sub forum. o.o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

Do you mind if I take the other slot. 

*Type of drawing:* Bust shot
*Offering:* 280 tbt bells
*Reference Pictures:*


Spoiler: These two lovers together (feel free to do the marshmallows and the wings if you wish)














*Other info:* Put them together and some love, other than that artistic freedom.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 20, 2015)

soki said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> for some reason my title wont change the full part in the sub forum. o.o



That's because your thread is too old.  Think you can no longer rename the title of threads after 3 months, I think. You have 2 options at this point -- report your thread and ask the mods to update the title each time you want it changed OR remake your thread.


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Do you mind if I take the other slot.
> 
> *Type of drawing:* Bust shot
> *Offering:* 280 tbt bells
> ...


okayy~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> That's because your thread is too old.  Think you can no longer rename the title of threads after 3 months, I think. You have 2 options at this point -- report your thread and ask the mods to update the title each time you want it changed OR remake your thread.



Oh i see. imma just have to make a new thread then in the near future. thank you!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 20, 2015)

Are your slots full or no? ;o; Just want to ask and make sure before I post for a commission.


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Are your slots full or no? ;o; Just want to ask and make sure before I post for a commission.



you can post for a commission! : )
noodlez actually idk where she is atm so i can fit another one


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 20, 2015)

I love your art!!!!!!!!! Lurking for a slot!!!!!!


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I love your art!!!!!!!!! Lurking for a slot!!!!!!



THANK YOU! >o<


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

woah ur good 

i'll have to come back when you open ur slots


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 20, 2015)

soki said:


> you can post for a commission! : )
> noodlez actually idk where she is atm so i can fit another one



Yay! I'm not home right now but I will post tonight for sure!


----------



## sailorerika (Feb 20, 2015)

You're art is really good! Definitely going to be lurking for open slots. I have an idea in mind that's slightly specific, I hope that's ok! I'd be willing to pay any marginal amount accordingly.


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> woah ur good
> 
> i'll have to come back when you open ur slots



THANK YOU! looking forward for your return~

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikanyan said:


> You're art is really good! Definitely going to be lurking for open slots. I have an idea in mind that's slightly specific, I hope that's ok! I'd be willing to pay any marginal amount accordingly.



i dont mind specific. i'll look at it as a challenge : ) if i cant do it ill just try the best i can hahah.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 20, 2015)

Edit-- Nevermind sorry.


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Mar 23, 2015)

Spoiler



Type of drawing: Chibi
Offering: IG Bells
Reference Pictures: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is my picture of her in colour.
Can she be wearing an outfit like this one please?




Just with thigh-high boots.
Other info: Anything that looks carefree and cheerful for a pose. And she wears tons of make-up so lots of eyelash too.



Thank you very much!

I'm not sure whether the second spot it open or not? Sorry if it's taken.


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 23, 2015)

sharlzkidarlz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yumachi <3


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Mar 23, 2015)

sailorerika said:


> Yumachi <3



Yaaay! A Yumachi fan


----------



## soki (Mar 23, 2015)

sharlzkidarlz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah yea 2nd slots is cross out cuz i finished that one order but im not taking any orders till later because im slowly doing art hahha.. and i dont want to increase the work load. I will be opening/ accepting order in the future. ill notify you later and other people that posted earlier when i do accept more. : D
Thanks for posting tho : )


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

your art is fantastic!! i love how you shade and the way you color everything in, it all looks so soft.
i'll be sure to commission someday, i'd love more than anything to have a piece of your art. ;v;


----------



## soki (Apr 28, 2015)

eggs said:


> your art is fantastic!! i love how you shade and the way you color everything in, it all looks so soft.
> i'll be sure to commission someday, i'd love more than anything to have a piece of your art. ;v;


 thank you eggs.
btw i like eggs LOL fried, boiled. MMMMM. lol its the first thing i saw, your username. I had to say it.
&&
im flattered~~; u ; you sound sweet. I hope to open soon!


----------



## soki (Apr 28, 2015)

eggs said:


> your art is fantastic!! i love how you shade and the way you color everything in, it all looks so soft.
> i'll be sure to commission someday, i'd love more than anything to have a piece of your art. ;v;


 thank you eggs.
btw i like eggs LOL fried, boiled. MMMMM. lol its the first thing i saw, your username. I had to say it.
&&
im flattered~~; u ; you sound sweet. I hope to open soon!


----------



## Puffy.Moon.Doll (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you still taking commissions for tbt?


----------

